

HN Insights: Playing with Hacker News Data - fxenik
https://fxenik.wordpress.com/2014/12/15/hacker-news-insights-playing-with-hacker-news-data/

======
jcr
You're using the Hacker News Search API from Algolia (which is great), but
you'll probably want to read about the main HN API:

[http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-
api](http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-api)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8422599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8422599)

[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

~~~
minimaxir
The official API has no option for bulk requests. Otherwise I'd be using it
too. :)

~~~
jcr
Would this help you with bulk requests?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/bigrss](https://news.ycombinator.com/bigrss)

------
minimaxir
Please don't use sockpuppets to comment and upvote. (which is especially a
shame as I'm a fan of this topic)

~~~
fxenik
Yeap, sorry about that, a colleague from the office..

------
mpakos
Interesting "toy". I would use a "better" API documentation though

~~~
fxenik
I will probably write some better documentation if I see some interest in the
API (though I understand that good documentation promotes interest). My main
intention was to expose this experiment fast and build on it afterwards.

------
biton13
Nice one... Can I try it?

------
alonkad
Nice post and app

